# Changer le fond d'écran d'accueil: ma langue au lion



## iMaque (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis sous 10.8.2. J'ai réussi à remplacer l'horrible fond gris strié de Mission contrôle et de la fenêtre de notification grâce à NCBackgrounder.
Je pensais faire de même avec l'écran d'accueil grâce à Loginox, téléchargé en version 1.0.7b1. Mais ça ne marche pas. Alors j'ai changé directement le fichier supposé ad hoc (NSTexturedFullScreenBackgroundColor.png) que j'ai trouvé ici:
Système/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/Resources

Eh ben, ça marche toujours pas. Pourtant, ça marchait très bien avec Lion. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Depuis le temps que tout le monde le critique, ce p..... de fond gris bizarre, ce serait bien qu'on puisse le changer comme un fond d'écran normal, dans les préférences. Si Tim Cook nous lisait&#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2012)

Loginox fonctionne très bien.....curieux que chez toi ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Find3r (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir;
Essaye Mountain Tweaks ou LionDesigner, peut être que cela marchera


----------



## iMaque (4 Janvier 2013)

Mr. THZ a dit:


> Bonsoir;
> Essaye Mountain Tweaks ou LionDesigner, peut être que cela marchera



Bonjour,

Merci pour les tuyaux. J'utilise déjà Mountain Tweaks pour l'apparence d'Agenda et de Calendrier et je ne vois pas comment changer le fond d'écran d'accueil avec.
Quant à Lion Designer 3, le champ "Login Screen Background" apparaît en grisé, je ne peux pas cliquer dessus! Le mystère demeure.


----------



## iMaque (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé! Comme souvent, j'avais ce que je cherchais juste devant le nez. Il suffisait d'utiliser OnyX dont je me sers par ailleurs très souvent pour la maintenance et les nettoyages.
(Paramètres>session)
Et là, ça fonctionne très bien. Bon, ben, je me remercie.


----------

